# virt-manager No connection to Linux host



## alexgdmx (May 3, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.1, virt-manager-0.9.5. *W*hen *I* try to connect to a Linux Centos 5.8 host, virt-manager *does* no*t* connect. *W*hen I try to connect with a FreeBSD host, *it* connect*s* very well*.* Any *i*dea?????

Log in debug mode:

```
root@pcp124541pcs:/root # virt-manager --debug --no-fork -c qemu+ssh://root@10.177.62.30/system list 


** (virt-manager:56271): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (virt-manager:56271): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (virt-manager:56271): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GSocketMsgFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
2013-05-03 13:35:45,511 (cli:71): virt-manager startup
2013-05-03 13:35:45,522 (virt-manager:306): Launched as: /usr/local/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py --debug --no-fork -c qemu+ssh://root@10.177.62.30/system list
2013-05-03 13:35:45,522 (virt-manager:307): GTK version: (2, 24, 17)
2013-05-03 13:35:45,522 (virt-manager:308): virt-manager version: 0.9.5
2013-05-03 13:35:45,522 (virt-manager:309): virtManager import: <module 'virtManager' from '/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/__init__.py'>
2013-05-03 13:35:45,690 (cli:118): virtinst version: 0.600.4
2013-05-03 13:35:45,690 (cli:119): virtinst import: <module 'virtinst' from '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/virtinst/__init__.pyc'>
2013-05-03 13:35:46,579 (engine:411): No inspection thread because libguestfs is too old, not available, or libvirt is not thread safe.
2013-05-03 13:35:46,778 (systray:138): Showing systray: False
2013-05-03 13:35:46,797 (engine:202): About to connect to uris ['qemu+libssh2://root@10.177.62.30/system', 'qemu+ssh://root@10.177.62.30/system']
2013-05-03 13:35:46,909 (manager:172): Showing manager
2013-05-03 13:35:46,968 (engine:327): window counter incremented to 1
2013-05-03 13:35:46,969 (manager:172): Showing manager
2013-05-03 13:35:46,973 (connection:963): Scheduling background open thread for qemu+ssh://root@10.177.62.30/system
2013-05-03 13:35:46,975 (connection:1019): Background 'open connection' thread is running
2013-05-03 13:35:46,976 (manager:172): Showing manager
root@10.177.62.30's password: 
root@10.177.62.30's password: 
2013-05-03 13:36:03,575 (connection:1070): Background open thread complete, scheduling notify
2013-05-03 13:36:03,576 (connection:1075): Notifying open result
2013-05-03 13:36:03,578 (manager:665): ['ssh', 'root']
2013-05-03 13:36:03,579 (error:80): dialog message: No se pudo conectar a libvirt.

Fin de archivo al leer datos: Permission denied, please try again.: Input/output error

Comprueba que el demonio 'libvirtd' estÃ© corriendo en el host remoto. : No se pudo conectar a libvirt.

Fin de archivo al leer datos: Permission denied, please try again.: Input/output error

Comprueba que el demonio 'libvirtd' estÃ© corriendo en el host remoto.

Libvirt URI is: qemu+ssh://root@10.177.62.30/system

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1027, in _open_thread
    self.vmm = self._try_open()
  File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1009, in _try_open
    flags)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libvirt.py", line 102, in openAuth
    if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')
libvirtError: Fin de archivo al leer datos: Permission denied, please try again.: Input/output error
^C2013-05-03 13:36:41,083 (virt-manager:404):
```


----------



## luckylinux (May 4, 2013)

I'm not using virt-manager but there may be some additional configuration needed on the CentOS host side. Some tips:


Can you ping the host from FreeBSD? Can you check the host using nmap? If not, check IPTables configuration on the CentOS side.
Are you sure the TCP/UDP port to connect to virt-manager is the correct one?
For instance SSH needs /etc/hosts.allow to list sshd as allowable from your FreeBSD host. Since you connect over SSH as it seems, this may be your problem.
Since CentOS is based on RHEL, SELinux may be activated. Check it has been setup properly and doesn't block anything related to virt-manager. Also check GrSecurity and Apparmor.

For point 2, add

```
sshd : <FREEBSD_HOST_IP> : allow
```
to /etc/hosts.allow.

Furthermore what is the input/output error on the last few lines?


----------

